# Anyone on a Fox Float DPS Evol?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

My Monarch was toast so I got a Fox Float DPS EVOL. I wasn't not aware I was getting the EVOL model when I ordered it. At ~230lbs should I bother with the EVOL model? I've heard it isn't the best for heavier riders.

I'm on an Evil Following V1 if that matters.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

It's not that the shock is necessarily bad for heavier riders, I find it to just be a bit disappointing as a shock. Make sure you have some volume spacers handy and a shock pump that can do 300+ psi to make the adjustments that you need.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

stonant said:


> It's not that the shock is necessarily bad for heavier riders, I find it to just be a bit disappointing as a shock. Make sure you have some volume spacers handy and a shock pump that can do 300+ psi to make the adjustments that you need.


I read suggested baseline PSI is weight+50 for this shock, which would be 280. I ran my Monarch at 290. It's a lot of work to get it pumped that high but I can deal with it as long as the shock isn't blowing through travel or riding harsh. I only inflate the shock upon initial install and at service so extra effort to inflate is no big deal.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

I had to run my shock a little higher than weight+50 to avoid blowing through the middle of my travel, but in turn the ride isn't as plush as I would like. Not sure how it'll do on your bike due to the different leverage rates (I'm on a VPP bike). Just be sure that while you are airing up the shock that you equalize it every 50 psi. To do so just cycle the shock about 10 times every 50 psi to equalize the pressure in both chambers.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

My outgoing Monarch only used ~80% of the travel (overall length vs o-ring at bottom out) but the new Fox uses ~95% of the shock body. Is this normal or was one of my shocks the wrong size?


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

FWIW, I weigh about 300lbs in my gear and I have a Fox Float DPS EVOL on my Hightower LT. I have 310psi in it and it's totally fine. Haven't bottomed it out yet and I haven't even messed with volume spacers. It may be a tad bit harsh on small bumps, but it soaks up the big hits like a champ.

The bike that the shock is on is going to make a big difference...sorry, I haven't ridden an Evil so I can't comment on your specific case. However, I've heard opposite from what the OP has heard: the EVOL can is rated to 350psi and the non-EVOL is only rated to 300psi, making the EVOL _better_ for really heavy riders.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

IceBuerg said:


> FWIW, I weigh about 300lbs in my gear and I have a Fox Float DPS EVOL on my Hightower LT. I have 310psi in it and it's totally fine. Haven't bottomed it out yet and I haven't even messed with volume spacers. It may be a tad bit harsh on small bumps, but it soaks up the big hits like a champ.
> 
> The bike that the shock is on is going to make a big difference...sorry, I haven't ridden an Evil so I can't comment on your specific case. However, I've heard opposite from what the OP has heard: the EVOL can is rated to 350psi and the non-EVOL is only rated to 300psi, making the EVOL _better_ for really heavy riders.


Thanks for the feedback. My understanding of the pressure is that the EVOL can needs more air than the smaller can so it is basically a wash when it comes to max pressure. Could be wrong but that's my understanding.

I've since purchased the shock and ridden it once. 280psi in open mode with trail adjust set to 2 seemed to lack support and medium mode felt a little harsh. Maybe I need to try open with trail adjust set to 3 or try more rebound. I used what the manual said for rebound--3 clicks from full slow.

What is your rebound setting?


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

I keep my rebound real low, either 2 or 3 clicks from full slow. If you are blowing through the middle of your travel you can try a larger volume spacer.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

stonant said:


> I keep my rebound real low, either 2 or 3 clicks from full slow. If you are blowing through the middle of your travel you can try a larger volume spacer.


I don't know that I was blowing through travel, just that I felt unsupported or wallowing or like bouncing at the bottom of travel.

Like instead of going down, then up and stopping, it would go 90% down, back up, 70% down, then finally level off. I don't know if that's a rebound issue or not.


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

Alias530 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. My understanding of the pressure is that the EVOL can needs more air than the smaller can so it is basically a wash when it comes to max pressure. Could be wrong but that's my understanding.
> 
> I've since purchased the shock and ridden it once. 280psi in open mode with trail adjust set to 2 seemed to lack support and medium mode felt a little harsh. Maybe I need to try open with trail adjust set to 3 or try more rebound. I used what the manual said for rebound--3 clicks from full slow.
> 
> What is your rebound setting?


I set my rebound to 2 clicks from full slow the day I bought the bike and I haven't touched it since. No pogo effect and it returns to the proper sag, as far as I can tell.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

I have one on my mojo3 and weight about 250 geared up. I run about 245psi in it. It does fine but I just bought a dpx2 to get more small bump compliance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

